#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Filtro de poeira da OLT FIberhome

## jlima2001

Olá pessoal. Como fazer a limpeza do filtro de poeira das OLTs da Fiberhome? Tem como remover eles pra limpar?

Procurei na net e nao encontrei nada.

Alguém ja limpou o filtro? Como fez?

Abraços,

Jonas Lima

----------


## ZoharBR

> Olá pessoal. Como fazer a limpeza do filtro de poeira das OLTs da Fiberhome? Tem como remover eles pra limpar?
> 
> Procurei na net e nao encontrei nada.
> 
> Alguém ja limpou o filtro? Como fez?
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> Jonas Lima


Normalmente tem um parafuso que você tira e puxa do filtro ai so soprar para limpar ou compressor de ar ou entao secador de cabelo no frio, ou escovinha umida.

----------


## jlima2001

Alguem teria uma foto de onde fica esse bendito do parafuso? Já procurei de tudo quanto é jeito e não achei nada!!!

----------


## ZoharBR

> Alguem teria uma foto de onde fica esse bendito do parafuso? Já procurei de tudo quanto é jeito e não achei nada!!!


Qual o modelo da sua OLT???
16, 6 ou 2 placas?

----------


## ZoharBR

> Qual o modelo da sua OLT???
> 16, 6 ou 2 placas?



na grande se nao me engano o filtro fica junto da FAN
na media o filtro e separado
como na imagem 
nao tem parafuso nao sao somente pressao e vc solta, na grande fica debaixo aperta e puxa na media so apertar e puxar

----------


## jlima2001

Entao, a minha é a 5516-01.


O filtro é embaixo. Como faço nesse caso?

----------


## grupojpr

> Entao, a minha é a 5516-01.
> 
> 
> O filtro é embaixo. Como faço nesse caso?


Ele sai de vc movimentar ele pra trás e pra frente

----------

